# "Welcome to Nightmare Forest", a geocaching Halloween event in Maine, 10/19/13



## Lady in White (Nov 13, 2012)

*"Welcome to Nightmare Forest", a geocaching Halloween event in Maine, 10/19/13*

After a year of planning, hard work, (and lurking in this forum!) I am happy to announce my event, "Welcome to Nightmare Forest"!

While this is a geocaching event, anyone is welcome. There will be people standing around talking about caches as they wait their turn to go, and a few inside caching jokes on the trail, but other than that, it is a straightforward haunted trail. (If you should plan on attending, please log a will attend on the event page. If you've never cached before, you can open an account for free on geocaching.com. I just want to get a good idea of how many will be attending.) There is no fee to attend this event, and since this isn't a commercial haunt, feel free to bring your camera!

There will be a lot of cool homemade props, some store bought animatronics, and actors waiting to scare you! This is for one night only, 10/19/13.

As a bonus of special interest for those on this forum, I will be selling many of the props after this event. I have no room to store them all long term. My house is overflowing and there are two rooms we can't let the dog into, as she barks at the zombies and skeletons. If you see something you like on the trail, it could be yours! I will also be posting some pictures in the prop sections of this forum soon.

Hope to see you there! :jol:

http://www.geocaching.com/geocache/...est?guid=375cace6-bb74-430d-91d1-f92a23a59f31

This is near Freeport, Maine.


----------

